# (CAN) FTCH Carronade's Hammertime MH at stud



## Connie Swanson (May 31, 2005)

FTCH Carronade's Hammertime MH is now in SW Ontario year-round.

Lacks 1/2 point for FC in very limited US trialing. 

Out of FC AFC Chena River Chavez X NFTCH Dippomarsh Kerensa O' Carronade. 

Full brother to: NFTCH Carronade's O'Riley Factor
Nat'l Finalist FTCH Carronade's Risky Business
FC Carronade's Last Survivor (Can Hi-point Derby dog)
AFC Carronade's Lady Katherine

Froxen sperm or natural breeding available; proven performer, producer, & pedigree. For more info, call or email: 

Connie Swanson 519-289-0910 [email protected]


----------

